# DNR Closing Access Roads to Two-Hearted River and Lk Superior Beach



## glassjh (Sep 8, 2003)

I have heard that the DNR has possibly closed access to the Coast Guard Road to the Two-Hearted and also the access roads to the Lk Superior beach past the chapel down by the mouth. Does anybody have any details on this or can they confirm or deny this? 

Thanks
John


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

The coast guard road is not being closed off. There maybe some barriers at the end to prevent quads from driving down to the beach???? I've never been to the end of that road but the fish biologist at the DNR here said that road isn't being closed off. As for the other road, are you talking the road to the right of the chapel that runs along the lakeshore, Two Heart Landing Rd.?


----------



## glassjh (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info.....yes I am talking about the road off to the right of the Chapel that leads out past the mouth. I also heard they had blocked or where planning on blocking truck and ORV access down that road.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Just called Rainbow Lodge and they haven't heard of that road being blocked off. They said some of the other roads off of it are blocked off, though.


----------



## glassjh (Sep 8, 2003)

I didn't think of calling Richard. When you say that they closed off some of the access do you mean they just put a barrier right before the beach access or did they block the roads down to the parking areas right next to the beach? If you know that much then cool but I can call up there myself and get the details. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm not sure where the beach access is that you're talking about. I'm assuming past the chapel and then some two track left. The road going by the chapel on the right is part of the groomed snowmobile trail. Richard didn't seem to think that would be closed, come summer. As for any two tracks coming off that road to the left, I can't answer that one. But as soon as the snow goes away, I can take a drive down it and check it out for you. I'm usually up that way doing a little fishing in the spring.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

This was in the Newberry News yesterday:

_"The Eastern U.P. Citizen's Advisory council met February 17......The first item that drew significant discussion was an issue raised by a member of the public. The DNR is closinge easy access to many areas along both the Two Hearted River and Lake Superior shoreline in that area, ostensibly because of ORV users using their vehicles on the beach and along the river._

_Fisherman and beachcombers now have to walk significant distances to get to areas they've been able to drive to in the past. Entry roads are being blocked far away from the river and beach, all but eliminating access to anybody that cannot walk these distances._

_The DNR personnel present confirmed that the roads are being closed, but didn't respond to the concerns of those who no longer are able to access the area."_

I spoke to the same fish biologist that I talked to before about this and he said accesses to Lake Superior will be blocked but there won't be any blockages to the river. He wasn't sure about the road past the Chapel so he gave me a forest management number to call. I got his voicemail. As soon as he calls me back, I'll let you know what he says. I don't know if this meeting was in Newberry and I don't know what DNR personnel attended. Stay tuned.


----------



## glassjh (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks Nork for the update. I hope the locals up there keep the pressure on the DNR as to their actions. Sitting down here in the Detroit Metro it is hard to gauge what the real situation is up there. We've been going up there as a family for over 20 yrs and losing easy access to certain parts of the lake around the river mouth would be unfortunate.


----------



## UPHAWKEYE (Apr 15, 2009)

The part that really sucks is, as always, the actions of a few ruin it for everyone. Im willin to bet those same few will find ways around, continue to ignore the law and still get to the beaches and river.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Spoke to a DNR guy today who said at the end of the Coast Guard Rd. there's a "Y", left to the lake and right to the river. The lake access is blocked about a 1/2 mile from the lake, the river access is blocked about 100 yards from the river.

The road past the Chapel is open to the Little 2H River but there are blockages to the left to the lake. You will have 100-150 yard walks. 

I asked if he had a map of these and he said he did. I can't pick it up until Monday. I'll let you know what the map says. I'm technologically challenged so I don't know if I could post it. (Stop laughing, Rocknut)


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

> Coast Guard Rd. there's a "Y", left to the lake and right to the river. The lake access is blocked about a 1/2 mile from the lake, the river access is blocked about 100 yards from the river.​


This is bad news!
That "Y" is usually where we stop at anyway going to the lake. Just past the "Y" is a sugar sand hill that is REALLY bad getting back up even with 4x I've had to use the winch. Over the past several years, I have noticed more ORV damage on the beach in that area (back in the day we used to call that area our "Secret Beach"... not anymore)...more and more DNR signage in the area also. Depending on how they block it, the same yahoos ignoring the law now will create a new path around the blockage...seen it too many times.
BTW how much snow is up there? Can I get back to my cabin yet? I've got the itch....we are off CR414 near Pike Lake.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Pike, still a fair amount of snow in the woods. And we're supposed to get dumped on Wednesday. My guess is no, at this time. I'll have my buddy, who dropped off wood to you, give me an approximate location to your place and I'll check it out in the next couple of weeks because I'll be going up to the river to check that out, anyways.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Nork,
pm sent, thanks!


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Pike, back at ya.

I stopped by the DNR office and the map they had for me wasn't very detailed. The only additional information I can give right now is that there were 11 spots off the road past the Chapel that have blockages. He said he'd try to get me something more detailed that can be posted in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a picture of the first access past the Chapel. The river mouth is just to the left. The trail turns to the right and then left through the gap. It's hard to see but there are stumps right in front of me blocking the trail. It's a short walk to the beach area from here. I was trying to check out other accesses and get some pictures but the road was getting a little narly. This is my very first picture post. How do I make the picture bigger to post?


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Wish I could help on the pics. I have to try several different methods everytime I post pics here....I never remember the right way!

Anyway, those blockages aren't really that bad, I'd have parked and walked from there anyway. I was fearing the worst from the OP. Some people ruin things for others.:rant:

Thanks for the PM, Nork


----------



## glassjh (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks Nork for the Recon picture. I know exactly where your talking about. Now I have an idea of how crazy the DNR has gotten. Not happy about it but we'll make something work. Were you ever able to get the map that you were taling about? if so, please PM me or let me know who to reach out to to get a copy.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

glassjh, no I haven't received the map yet. The DNR guy said he was going to be pretty busy for a couple of weeks before he could send me anything. Here's his contact information though so he can eventually e-mail a copy to you, too: Paul Gaberdiel, 906-293-3293, ext: 4750. [email protected].


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nork said:


> Here's a picture of the first access past the Chapel. The river mouth is just to the left. The trail turns to the right and then left through the gap. It's hard to see but there are stumps right in front of me blocking the trail. It's a short walk to the beach area from here. I was trying to check out other accesses and get some pictures but the road was getting a little narly. This is my very first picture post. How do I make the picture bigger to post?


 
That will not stop the ATV'S but it will stop the old timer that loves to fish there and can't walk far, so he appreciated being able to drive as close a possible. 

Instead of taking care of the problems, and the problem causers, they stop the good people the caring people and the crap still goes on. 

How sad.


----------

